
Amiga BBS Online in 2019 - erickhill
https://blog.nootch.net/post/amiga-bbs-online-2019/
======
bantunes
Post author here, let me know if you have any questions! I think the ESP8266
can also get other devices online, but haven't tried it.

~~~
tluyben2
Thanks, that was a nice write up. I wanted to buy the msxonchip fpga box but
this MiST looks actually more interesting. I started out with a PC, then C64,
then MSX-2, Amiga, then PC (and SparcStation) again. So this would be great to
play with! And EvilDragon sells them which is also good.

~~~
bantunes
There's the MiSTer too, which on paper at least looks more appealing. The
problem with these devices is that FPGA development knowledge is rare, so the
dev community is quite small.

------
tracker1
Definitely cool to see things like this... While I tend to prefer emulation
over legacy hardware approaches, it's very cool to see these kinds of things.
I'm a bit of a fan of legacy tech, and online BBSes and the ANSi/Ascii art
scenes today. A lot of it is now on Facebook more than the BBSes still alive.
The way Twitter, FB and YT have headed, I'd be surprised not to see more users
on more classic independent sites and irc more and more.

------
johnklos
Neat! I like tutorials which give people reasonable options and don't assume
readers know everything.

The MiST is a nice idea, but until any FPGA implementation can emulate an m68k
MMU, I'll be running the real thing. I use my Amiga to compile m68k NetBSD
packages.

Catalog files are basically man(ual) pages. They're documentation. Considering
the size and cost of modern storage, it wouldn't hurt to install them.

~~~
bantunes
Yes, I'd love an FPGA device that can simulate a 68060 with an MMU! Or just an
affordable way to run AmigaOS 4.1 on PowerPC :|

------
harel
Very nice. I didn't know about the Mist box and now I want one :) As a former
owner of a few Amigas (500, 1000), part of me wants one now, and the other
part is worried that using one now will spoil the memory.

~~~
abrugsch
also check out that actually-available-right-now version MiSTer which uses an
off the shelf FPGA dev board as it's core

